# Irish: Mo mhuirnín



## Tormenta

Any Irish out there?  Well, I think it's Irish; can anyone tell me the meaning of  :  *mo mhuirnin*

I really hope this is not a bad word and I am not embarrassing myself, but I really need to know what it means   

Many thanks,

Tormenta


----------



## Focalist

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Any Irish out there?  Well, I think it's Irish; can anyone tell me the meaning of  :  *mo mhuirnin*
> 
> I really hope this is not a bad word and I am not embarrassing myself, but I really need to know what it means
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Tormenta


No need to be embarrassed, T. 
_Mo mhuirnín_ (<- notice the accent, called _fada_ in irish) simply means "my darling, my sweetheart, my beloved". It is sometimes seen in anglicized spelling as "mavourneen".

F


----------



## Tormenta

Focalist said:
			
		

> No need to be embarrassed, T.
> _Mo mhuirnín_ (<- notice the accent, called _fada_ in irish) simply means "my darling, my sweetheart, my beloved". It is sometimes seen in anglicized spelling as "mavourneen".
> 
> F





Thank you so much, F.

" my darling, my sweetheart, my beloved" You are right, no need to be embarrassed 

I had the feeling you spoke Irish.You are so talented; I am very grateful for all your help.  

Tormenta


----------



## badger

Focalist said:
			
		

> No need to be embarrassed, T.
> _Mo mhuirnín_ (<- notice the accent, called _fada_ in irish) simply means "my darling, my sweetheart, my beloved". It is sometimes seen in anglicized spelling as "mavourneen".
> 
> F



Hi F
its in the lyrics of an old song I think, could be john McCormack.

Caithleen Mavourneen............
or something like that.

I'll have to rack my brains now to find this.

oops almost forgot...Hi Tormenta

Badg.


----------



## Lil_Mischif

badger said:


> Hi F
> its in the lyrics of an old song I think, could be john McCormack.
> 
> Caithleen Mavourneen............
> or something like that.
> 
> I'll have to rack my brains now to find this.



See if this is the song you were thinking of;
*"Siuil a Ruin" - * youtube . com/watch?v=XhYdOQwB5DQ&list=PL7D2BF56657F6A199&index=8&feature=plpp_video (Sorry, I can't post it as a link.  Just remove the extra spaces to try the link.  If you find the right one, it has English translations for the Gaelic [sp?])


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi badger, John McCormack - Kathleen Mavourneen (1919) can be found on Youtube.

*Muirn* = affection, tenderness + ín (diminutive) = *muirnín*
The adjective *muirneach* captures the sentiment well : meaning - affectionate, loving or caressing.

Dear Lil_Mischif,
Welcome to the forums.  
Delighted to see more folks interested in the Irish language.
*Siúil a Rún* _(not wishing to be pedantic, seriously accents are not optional in Irish.), _literally means (something like) "Go, my love."

*Rún* has previously cropped up, in *this* other* discussion*. A term of endearment, only not quite the same...


----------

